# Verzeichnisschutz für bestimmte RewriteRules deaktivieren



## onkelyves (12. Oktober 2009)

Ist es möglich den Verzeichnisschutz bei bestimmten RewriteRules zu deaktivieren?

Ich habe folgende RewriteRule aktiv mit einem einfachen Verzeichnisschutz:


```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule !\.(js|ico|gif|jpg|png|css|swf|html|swz|php|htm)|crossdomain\.xml$ index.php
AuthUserFile .htpasswd
AuthGroupFile .htgroups
AuthType Basic
AuthName "Password Required"
require valid-user
```

Damit werden fast alle eingehenden Requests auf die index.php geleitet. Jetzt möchte ich gerne für Requests z.B. mit /public/(.*) den Verzeichnisschutz deaktivieren. Ist das irgendwie möglich? (Die Requests sollen trotzdem bei der index.php aufschlagen, nur halt ohne die Passwortabfrage.


----------

